# What do you think the year 3011 would be like?



## CannonFodder (Jan 12, 2011)

Just a silly thread.
Since we obviously aren't going to live to see that year, what do you think the world would be like?

Me personally I think the primary religion would be oprahism, and rickologists will ring your doorbell going, "Have you heard the good song of Rick Astley?"

Also I think we'll have found alien life by then, but by then people will have gotten their giggity on so much we'll have become only one species, especially if the alien lifeform is a tentacle creature.


----------



## Cam (Jan 12, 2011)

Nothing, All humans will be dead by 2013 :3


----------



## Tally (Jan 12, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> and rickologists will ring your doorbell going, "Have you heard the good song of Rick Astley?"


 
Sadly, I think Rickrolling will have died out by then, or have been replaced by some "lame and super old song from 2910".


Hopefully, 3011 will not look very Earth-y. Maybe a bit more Mars-y. Will be nice changing blue skies to orange skies which we don't get to see.




Cam said:


> Nothing, All humans will be dead by 2013 :3


 
http://www.ebiblefellowship.com/may21/

May 21st, 2011 according to some smart Christians.


----------



## Willow (Jan 12, 2011)

Well obviously, the world would be filled with Nekos and other such kemonomimi type creatures. Anthros of all sorts, including dragons, griffins, etc. Lolis, shotas, and of course various tentacle beasts. 

Laser guns, flying cars, and all food will come in pill form. 

There you go.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 12, 2011)

Tally said:


> replaced by some "lame and super old song from 2910".



Heh, I laughed.


----------



## BRN (Jan 12, 2011)

Considering the alarming state of our natural resources, I'm saying Earth won't be able to sustain us by 2200. Colonizing another planet, it seems, is the only way to go.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 12, 2011)

[yt]F2wBGzCzv_E[/yt]


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 12, 2011)

A horrifying mixture of The Matrix and Second Life.


----------



## Aden (Jan 12, 2011)

Eh, people won't be around by then. We just aren't all that sustainable.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 12, 2011)

Humans gone.
Squids have overcome their short lifespans and started... changing.


----------



## Don (Jan 12, 2011)

Nothing, since humanity probably made itself go extinct after several centuries of resource wars. 

The only 'good' possibility I can see is that we colonize other worlds or make a breakthrough in resource and environmental sustainability.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 12, 2011)

People in the 50's and 60's described the 2000's to have flying cars and lasers, but did this happen as they anticipated?
Instead of looking towards 3011, look towards 2111, hundred years from now. We will still be alive until then, I believe, as at least fifty years will pass and will be used to develop more medicine and extend our lifespan. We won't be here at 3011 because of age, but we can change and we can think about the near furture.

Build it's structure today, feel it tomorrow.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 12, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Humans gone.
> Squids have overcome their short lifespans and started... changing.


 
Discovery channel special? :3c


----------



## Monster. (Jan 12, 2011)

Furries will have finally become acceptable to society!!!!

Kidding; wishful thinking at it's best. I doubt the world will be able to sustain human life anymore; look at the dinosaurs and the animals before us. Their societies ended eventually because of evolution. That's assuming we even need to evolve further...


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 12, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> ...look at the dinosaurs...Their societies ended eventually because of evolution...



whaaaaat


----------



## Bayou (Jan 12, 2011)

If people stop making babies, then we might survive.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jan 12, 2011)

SIX said:


> Considering the alarming state of our natural resources, I'm saying Earth won't be able to sustain us by 2200. Colonizing another planet, it seems, is the only way to go.


 
Quite the contrary, as long as the sun burns bright and plants don't fuck off and die, we're safe. The only thing in danger is our way of life.




Miss Haha said:


> Furries will have finally become acceptable to society!!!!
> 
> Kidding; wishful thinking at it's best. I doubt the world will be able to sustain human life anymore; look at the dinosaurs and the animals before us. Their societies ended eventually because of evolution. That's assuming we even need to evolve further...


You're stupid, lrn2biology


----------



## BRN (Jan 12, 2011)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> Quite the contrary, as long as the sun burns bright and plants don't fuck off and die, we're safe. The only thing in danger is our way of life.



It's interesting to consider. But unless we slow down consumption, it's hard to imagine human beings themselves being able to adjust quickly enough to what I see would be, for all intents, a crash-stop availability of resources...


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 12, 2011)

Tally said:


> http://www.ebiblefellowship.com/may21/
> 
> May 21st, 2011 according to some smart Christians.


 I'm always curious as to how such people talk their way out of surviving doomsday / nothing happening


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 12, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> I'm always curious as to how such people talk their way out of surviving doomsday / nothing happening


 
It's hilariously sad.

>By Godâ€™s grace and tremendous mercy, He is giving us advanced warning as to what He is about to do.
>5-month period of horrible torment will begin for all the inhabitants of the earth
>Death will be everywhere

Behold the glory of God.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 12, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> A horrifying mixture of The Matrix and Second Life.


 *creates gun script for it with autoboot script also*
(I don't share the booting script with anyone, it's too much fun)
(p.s. yes I did put the script on a ring)
(inb4 lotr reference)


SIX said:


> It's interesting to consider. But unless we slow down consumption, it's hard to imagine human beings themselves being able to adjust quickly enough to what I see would be, for all intents, a crash-stop availability of resources...


 If we ever figure out cheap energy we probably will still be here.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jan 12, 2011)

SIX said:


> It's interesting to consider. But unless we slow down consumption, it's hard to imagine human beings themselves being able to adjust quickly enough to what I see would be, for all intents, a crash-stop availability of resources...


 
We've still got plenty of resources until y3k, and it's not like the availability will realistically "crash stop." It will slow down to a stop, and even then there are always other resources to tap into. Let's use hydrogen for our cars! Fuck yeah, rocket fuel!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 12, 2011)

3011? No idea. But _6011_ will be_ exactly_ like Desert Punk.


----------



## Hissora (Jan 12, 2011)

Ever human would have a life span of twenty years because of pollution but there will be 40 Billion people.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'll be dead by then so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 12, 2011)

Hissora said:


> Ever human would have a life span of twenty years because of pollution but there will be 40 Billion people.


At least they would never know memory loss or sexual impotence!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 12, 2011)

Hissora said:


> Ever human would have a life span of twenty years because of pollution but there will be 40 Billion people.


On the bright side, they would never know senility or sexual impotence!
PLEASE DELETE DOUBLEPOST


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 12, 2011)

How did you manage to do a double-post with different wording?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 12, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> How did you manage to do a double-post with different wording?



I accidentally clicked on the previous page in the thread, not knowing that my first post had started a new page. To me, it looked like I hadn't actually posted the first time.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 13, 2011)

Hissora said:


> Ever human would have a life span of twenty years because of pollution but there will be 40 Billion people.


 
Actually, it's not true! Do you know how much scientists and universities try to develop tools against pollution? Every resident in this country must by law, to have a solar plate on his roof, in order to heat water. 8% of our electricity comes from solar power. People try to invent diffrent fuels, with less pollution, like natural gas.

A lifespan of 20 years clashes with 40 billion people, mostly because not every person will have a chance to live until 20, not everyone will get married by 19-20, and not everybody will want to stay alive for only 20 years. I also believe pregnancy will take too long before women will die from pollution.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 13, 2011)

Ever seen 'Zombieland'? Yeah.
ANNIE GET YER GUN.


----------



## Kamau Husky (Jan 13, 2011)

Ehh, somthing like this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEp382HIisE


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 13, 2011)

watch bobobo-bo bo-bobo. that'll answer your question


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2011)

With any luck I'll be dead by then. So I don't care.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 13, 2011)

I was promised hovercrafts


----------



## Bobskunk (Jan 13, 2011)

generically engineered furries will take over
(millions of identical foxes with an angel wing and a demon wing and two colored eyes and three tails and superpowers, all the same)


----------



## Xenke (Jan 13, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> generically engineered furries will take over
> (millions of identical foxes with an angel wing and a demon wing and two colored eyes and three tails and superpowers, all the same)


 
Shit dawg, we need some genetic di_fur_sity.


----------



## Bobskunk (Jan 13, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Shit dawg, we need some genetic di_fur_sity.


 
i said generic not genetic: homogeneity is as important to spectacularly average foxes as homosexuality

yiff yiff


----------



## Akai-Panda (Jan 13, 2011)

In the year 3011, my reincarnation will rise up and take over the world just as I will in my lifetime.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 13, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> i said generic not genetic: homogeneity is as important to spectacularly average foxes as homosexuality
> 
> yiff yiff


 
Generic difursity doesn't sound logical at all though. :<


----------



## Bobskunk (Jan 13, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Generic difursity doesn't sound logical at all though. :<


 
That's why I generically engineered them to all be equally unique to the point of being not unique at all.  You said genetic diversity, not me.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 13, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> That's why I generically engineered them to all be equally unique to the point of being not unique at all.  You said genetic diversity, not me.


 
I know.

I just wanted to use a bad pun.

/shameless


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 13, 2011)

I think we will send a man to the moon.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> I think we will send a man to the moon.



Nasa has allegedly already done that.


----------



## Pine (Jan 13, 2011)

low resources and a lot of internet drama


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 13, 2011)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Nasa has allegedly already done that.


 
Yeah, but they didn't do anything fun like build a moon city.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jan 13, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> Yeah, but they didn't do anything fun like build a moon city.


 
It was in the works until this.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 13, 2011)

RedFoxTwo said:


> It was in the works until this.


 
I wish I could make a list of where I want my personal tax money to go, because I would just send it all to NASA.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 13, 2011)

Akai-Panda said:


> In the year 3011, my reincarnation will rise up and take over the world just as I will in my lifetime.


 http://www.boston.com/ae/theater_arts/exhibitionist/Discovery-Globe-thumb.jpg
There you go, be careful what you wish for.


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 13, 2011)

If the future generation's youths have forgotten all about the great 80's and 90's thrash/death metal, then I'm afraid there is no hope. :V


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 13, 2011)

I've actually always kind of imagined it like the progression of Mnemosyne (an anime durrhurr). In 2050, people are living in 1.5 (as in, partially reality, partially virtual reality). In 3000 or so, technology is so deeply interwoven with society that physically getting dressed or ordering food or leaving your house at all is considered unnecessary. Reality _will_ basically be virtual.

I thought too much about that.


----------



## BRN (Jan 13, 2011)

Such an abstraction would require incredible usage of energy. Where would we find the resources to fuel this utopia, considering the thousand-year gap, and the exponentially-increasing population?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 13, 2011)

SIX said:


> Such an abstraction would require incredible usage of energy. Where would we find the resources to fuel this utopia, considering the thousand-year gap, and the exponentially-increasing population?


 Considering cold fusion is being studied, there's no doubt in my mind we'll have a decent alternative energy source by then.
I kind of hope we're practicing eugenics by then :V

Edit: Hydrogen is also an energy source, so that could be used as well.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 13, 2011)

Ipods will measure in the nanometers, there will be no other scientific advances... unless there's some sort of furry holocaust. It's cool to hate the Nazis but they sent our science world forward by hundreds of years... (maybe)


----------



## BRN (Jan 13, 2011)

Skift said:


> Considering cold fusion is being studied, there's no doubt in my mind we'll have a decent alternative energy source by then.
> I kind of hope we're practicing eugenics by then :V
> 
> Edit: Hydrogen is also an energy source, so that could be used as well.


 
Well, to start off with, cold fusion is a near-literal impossibility. You're talking about the creation of energy. Physical laws of conservation dictate that you can't get something for nothing.
Hydrogen is not an energy source, it is an element. You may be referring to hydrogen fusion; however, for that to self-sustain, without adding energy, you're talking stellar volumes. Which, naturally, can't be recreated on a planet.
Energy can't be used to feed humans nor does it provide the nutrients needed for growth. It is not a physical thing. It is vibrations at an atomic level.

Eugenics would require, again, huge energy and resource stockpiles, which we will not have in the future.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 13, 2011)

I wasn't exactly trying to start a debate, so you know
I don't know much about these things so it's pretty much null for me to debate it.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 13, 2011)

Star trek: TNG, hopefully :3


----------



## BRN (Jan 13, 2011)

Skift said:


> I don't know much about these things


 
Couldn't tell.

Still, I'd rather believe in your utopian dreams of technology and the end of scarcity, than a slow starvation of the earth. I just can't.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 13, 2011)

8-bit said:


> Star trek: TNG, hopefully :3


 More like "past" Earth in First Contact.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 13, 2011)

SIX said:


> Couldn't tell.
> 
> Still, I'd rather believe in your utopian dreams of technology and the end of scarcity, than a slow starvation of the earth. I just can't.


 
I try to be optimistic.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 13, 2011)

Hissora said:


> Ever human would have a life span of twenty years because of pollution but there will be 40 Billion people.


 Twenty year life span?  How exactly are you figuring that a NOrk will have three times the life expectancy of an average 3011er?  Heck, pre-historic people had a predicted life expectancy of up to twice that (or as low as merely five more years than that).  You'd have to try to make a shit-hole with a bad enough lifestyle that most people don't reach their mid-20's.



LizardKing said:


> A horrifying mixture of The Matrix and Second Life.


 So you saw the sites?


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 13, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> More like "past" Earth in First Contact.


 
Someone's negative :C


----------



## Alstor (Jan 13, 2011)

[yt]3MznLU4USbA[/yt]


----------



## Clutch (Jan 13, 2011)

Im gonna say along side the Fallout theme. Like, nuclear explosion, not much people, vaults, huge crab looking creatures that want to kill you.. You get the point. Pretty much just not much humanity left.


----------



## Folflet (Jan 13, 2011)

Exactly like Disturbed's "Another Way to Die" but with more chaos. It might also be that humans become extinct before then. Either way it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 13, 2011)

Everyone's so damn negative about the future :C


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 14, 2011)

We'd all be dead... so it'll probably be beautiful.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 14, 2011)

the great FA hack of 3011 :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 14, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> the great FA hack of 3011 :V


 Probably by then all the furries would die from losing connection to the hive mind.


----------

